# Future of Windows Updates and Control Panel?



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

MOD EDIT: In a Windows 8.1 thread an inappropriate part of my (TerryNet) response was "and be prepared to love Windows 10 in which they are preparing to remove almost 100% of any user influence on updates."

The resulting discussion of this has led to a thread hijack. I am attempting to make amends by moving the discussion here. END MOD EDIT



TerryNet said:


> ...... and be prepared to love Windows 10 in which they are preparing to remove almost 100% of any user influence on updates.......


Terry, you are scaring me........ Do you have a link to more info on the subject?

Typically, I recommend that Users set MS Updates to "Download updates but let me choose whether to install them". Surely MS cannot take this option away from Users.....? Or can they.....

T.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Terry, you are scaring me........ Do you have a link to more info on the subject?


I do not. I have Build 9926 of Windows 10 Technical Preview and Windows Update is no longer in the Control Panel. The searches I have done for "Windows Update" (w/o the quotes) have led me nowhere except to to some "PC Settings" garbage. I think that there was one (pretty useless) choice there, but will have to check that the next time I push myself to login to it.

This PCWorld article includes the paragraph:



> More helpfully for everyday workflow, Windows 10 will condense the Control Panel and the modern UI PC Settings into a single interface, eliminating Windows 8's maddening insistence on dumping crucial system tools into two separate locations.


Maybe I'm being paranoid, but I fear that means that instead of fixing/improving the Control Panel it will be dumped so that we can better pretend to be using a smart phone instead of an actual computer with a screen larger than 5 inches diagonal. 

Jack1000, sorry for the rant and thread hijack. Sometimes I can't help but let out some steam.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

From what I heard the current force updates is to help the Win 10 development team solve problems quicker with the TP. It's kind of hard to analyze issues when everyone is picking and choosing what updates they want. Let alone they made it way to easy to get it back (Pic below)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Hope you're right, CoolBurn. But, please, how did you get to the page shown in your attachment? I haven't found anything like that since the latest build (9926).

Maybe my system is terribly messed up. I can't even get to the uncharming Charms Bar now!


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Control panel or Settings? Control panel part is a mod in the registry. I have it if you want it.
Charms is gone (Win key + C right?) and now I just use Win key + I (Windows information &#8220;Settings&#8221


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info, CoolBurn.


----------

